# Tool Auctions.



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

For all tool lovers: 
Check all the tools for auction at IRS. //www.irsauctions.com/There are a lot of auctions 365 a year. What you will see is all the auctions. There is tools, lumber, About any thing you could want. *CHECK IT OUT* Wed 17 Dec 
Woodworking Equipment Auction In Newnan - Sale #1 
Closes: 12/17/08 1:30 PM EST 
Newnan, GA 
View This Auction
(40) Lots 

The most intersting is the one in Newnan Ga. on the 17th of this month!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks dutchman

I forgot all about IRS auctions 
Along time ago I played that game and they have some great deals.

http://www.irsauctions.com/?flash=9

=======



dutchman 46 said:


> For all tool lovers:
> Check all the tools for auction at IRS. //www.irsauctions.com/There are a lot of auctions 365 a year. What you will see is all the auctions. There is tools, lumber, About any thing you could want. *CHECK IT OUT*


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks Bob for the com back! If those who are interested, Look for the Wednesday auctions on the calender, or search the site, there are new tools listed as never out of the box. You can bid and have brand new tools at a good price. Woodworking Equipment Auction In Newnan - Sale #2 is the best.


----------

